
I got an ulcer working for Gawker.com. I loved every minute of it - dwaxe
http://www.vox.com/2016/8/19/12551870/gawker-rip
======
beavisthegenius
Ulcers aren't caused by stress.

[http://www.webmd.com/digestive-disorders/understanding-
ulcer...](http://www.webmd.com/digestive-disorders/understanding-ulcers-basic-
information)

------
pkinsky
Reminder that Gawker has a history of doxing, defaming, outing and posting
explicit videos of not just the powerful but the powerless.

edit: had, not has, and doesn't it feel good to make that edit

